# Dovre 300H woodburning stove



## peetor (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi there. I am new to this forum and apologize if I am in the wrong place. If I am, please let me know where to post.

Basically, my brother game me his Dovre 300H wood burning stove and it's in great shape but needs some TLC. So far I've painted it, brazed a couple broken parts and will be replacing the gaskets before the cold Boston winter arrives. I did notice one part that I don't think I can fix. It's stamped with HL 100/01 and is attached to a larger part HL150. I'm not sure what this part does but it looks like it may help in re-burning smoke to make it more efficient. I'm having a heck of a time locating this part and was hoping someone has one to sell or can point me in the right place. I've done google searches and searched this forum but no luck as of yet.

I've attached a photo of the part I'm looking for and the progress of the rebuild. I've grown up with wood burning stoves and always imagined I would have one when I bought a house. Well, the time has come and I hope to heat my shop this winter.

Thanks!
Pete


----------



## begreen (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi Pete, welcome. Nice stove, but I suspect the chance of finding this part are slim to none unless found in a used stove or overseas. Where is that part located in the stove?

If you do get this stove going, I think you will need to address clearances and get a proper crock going into the chimney. This looks like it could put out some serious heat with a full load of wood. There appear to be several potential combustibles near the stove that should have pretty generous clearance front, side, top and back. The shelf above the stove, garment bag behind it need to go.


----------



## peetor (Sep 12, 2010)

BeGreen

Thanks for the quick reply! The part is located inside and towards the top of the stove. There looks to be a 2-3" space between that part and the actual top of the stove. It separates the main burning area from the top. I've attached a photo taken at a worms eye view, pointing up looking into the main chamber to show you what I mean. Any idea what this is for? Is it not needed? ;-)

Also, that's for the safety tips. I will make sure there is nothing combustible when it's time to fire it up. I will be installing the crock this week. Thanks!

Pete


----------



## begreen (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep, looks like some sort of turbulator with possibly a secondary air supply being introduced by the pipe coming in on the right side. From it's condition it looks like the problem was it got too hot. 

Is that the only exhaust port or are there others? It seems very small for such a big stove.


----------



## peetor (Sep 12, 2010)

I double checked and that indeed, is the only exhaust port from the main burning chamber. But you were right, there IS a secondary air intake on the right of the stove (see attached.) So, I would imagine this one exhaust port area of the stove generates a LOT of heat with the added "turbulator" and introduction of air, as you described. I wonder what this is for... to superheat the smoke like a catalytic converter? The hole may me a bit small, and could be a design flaw but it is 25 years old! 

So, I guess the question is now... does the part need to be replaced or can it fall apart and make the stove less efficient? If not, where can I get  this allusive HL 100/01?

Oh, I also found the manual for this stove at http://www.bicivelo.com/Dovre300Hmanual.pdf if that helps... but there is no mention of parts.

Thanks!


----------



## begreen (Sep 12, 2010)

That manual doesn't seem to cover this stove, the current Dovre 300 is a big box stove that bears no resemblance. But it does have contact info which might be worth pursuing.
E-mail : info@dovre.be


----------



## peetor (Sep 12, 2010)

So frustrating... www.dovre.be has parts for the 300G but NOT the 300H!? Go figure  Ah well, the pursuit continues. Anyone else? Thanks!


----------



## peetor (Sep 12, 2010)

FYI... I attached the back plate with model info from my stove. Looks like parts may be interchangeable with a few other similar models. Thanks.


----------



## begreen (Sep 12, 2010)

Good to see the label. I'm guessing they made a cat (300HC) and a non-cat version (300H) of the stove. Honor those clearances. It looks like this baby can put out a lot of heat.

 It is possible this part was used in other models like the Aurora, etc. Your best bet may be to contact Dovre directly:

Address:
  Stovax Limited
  Falcon Road
  Sowton Industrial Estate
  Exeter, EX2 7LF  United Kingdom

  Trade Sales: 01392 474000
  Other depts: 01392 474011  
  Fax: 01392 219932
  Email: dovre@stovax.com


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Sep 13, 2010)

nevermind


----------



## peetor (Sep 13, 2010)

??


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Sep 13, 2010)

i thought i had something helpful to say, but i was wrong


----------



## peetor (Sep 13, 2010)

wow.. I got an email back from Fran at Woodman's Parts Plus and he may have the part!! Or something close enough that I may be able to modify!! See link below and image.

I'll keed you posted with the preliminary results once I take better measurements. Pete

_Pete, 
This part is similar to one that is used on the Vermont Castings Stove, check  out the link it umight just work for you.
*http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/168962/products/Consolidated-Dtchwest-Baffle.html*
Thank you,

Fran Weinroth
Woodman's Parts Plus
www.woodmanspartsplus.com
Phone: 603-522-8216
Fax: 603-522-3007_


----------



## begreen (Sep 13, 2010)

That's awesome if the specs are quite close. Does the 6.5" diameter look like it will work?


----------



## daryl (Sep 13, 2010)

If I remember right I think Heatalator bought them soon after that stove was made. Maybe they would have something left over?


----------



## peetor (Sep 13, 2010)

BeGreen, yes, it looks identical and my part is 6.5" as well. I may have to remove the flange on the new part (mine doesn't have one) but I'll see soon enough. 

Quick update: my piece broke in two while taking it apart to take measurements, so this new part better work LOL ;-)


----------



## begreen (Sep 14, 2010)

Hmm, I think more critical is going to be where the secondary air channel entrance is. On the VC part it appears to be on the opposite side as the Dovre. I'd look at an exploded parts diagram for the CDW stove to check.


----------



## peetor (Sep 14, 2010)

ack.. you are right!! I will call woodsman tomorrow am to verify or cancel the order. Darn it. Well, thanks for catching this.


----------



## begreen (Sep 14, 2010)

This could be as close as you can get. If so, there's always a Dremel tool and furnace cement. Or perhaps it can be bolted in reverse with new bolt holes for the Y flange and a block under the tail? It may take some head scratching here so ask Woodman's about their return policy if you need to have it in hand to figure this one out. As long as it is returned without a scratch, it should be ok, though they may want a restocking fee.


----------



## peetor (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah... I have a manufacturing degree (for what that is worth) solid tools and time on my side. So, it may just _have to _work ;-) I'll keep you posted. Thx...


----------



## peetor (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, the new baffle part came in last week and (drumroll) it works I had to do some basic milling/grinding to get it there but the build on it is MUCH more solid/thicker than the original. The main problem was that the inside diameter was considerably smaller than the original; so, I had to spend a couple hours with an angle grinder to make it fit. (working with cast steel is a B**ch!  Also, I had to drill mounting holes in different locations because they did not match up and expand the airflow hole a little as well. Luckily, things were on the smaller side so I could expand to fit, rather than the other was around.

Below are some pics but overall, for $30 and a few hours work, it was well worth it! Now to install the new fiberglass gasket rope, seal it up and I'll be good to go for the winter! Thanks for everyone's input and the folks at woodmanspartsplus.com (Fran in particular) for spotting this elusive compatible Dovre HL100/01 part   Pete


----------



## begreen (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks good Pete. That is the way I had visualized it working. Nice job. Is there a gasket seal around the base? 

When you start burning, please come back and post more about how this repair works out and how the stove burns.


----------



## peetor (Sep 22, 2010)

There is no gasket there but the joint is very tight. I may put some high temp sealer there but it's 10x better that the old one, so may just leave it at that. Thanks for the help/input! -P


----------



## GregS (Nov 7, 2010)

Sorry, I'm not trying to hi-jack your thread, but I'm not having a lot of luck finding information for these stoves. I have the Dovre 300HSB in my home. It does not have the secondary combustion, although I wish it did. The part I'm looking for is the blower. If anyone can point me in the right direction that would be great. I'm kinda wondering if this blower , http://www.amazon.com/Standing-Woodstove-Blower-Replacement-R7-RB83/dp/B000IGCBXA , would work on my stove.


----------



## peetor (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi there. I started this thread and I can tell you that part/service for this stove are non existent. I got lucky with my part and it's was like finding a needle in a haystack - even then I had to do a lot of work to make it fit. I wouldn't try to find the exact part but get an aftermarket part like a Magic Heat. My dad had one and it works great. You can usually find them cheaper used on craigslist or ebay. Good luck!


----------



## Zion Zev (Feb 5, 2011)

it really looks like the body of wood stove very similar with my Dovre 300GH.  do anyone know what "GH" model meaning? I think my stove have capable of burning coal and wood? 

I'll try post picture tomorrow.


----------



## Zion Zev (Feb 6, 2011)

Here pictures:


----------



## Tylervt (Nov 26, 2013)

I just picked up this exact stove in like new condition. I'll post pictures after getting it installed. I payed $100


----------



## peetor (Dec 11, 2013)

looks like it's in great shape! Great price as well. Let us know how it works out. I LOVE mine. The "Magic Heat" heat reclaimer is a must if you really want to warm up your area!


----------



## fespo (Nov 4, 2014)

Ok I found this tonight, same picture  

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/app/4746451846.html

* Dovre Wood Burning Stove - $750 (Long Grove IL)*











Vintage Dovre H 300 exc cond

$ 750

show contact info 

Roy


----------



## begreen (Nov 4, 2014)

peetor said:


> looks like it's in great shape! Great price as well. Let us know how it works out. I LOVE mine. The "Magic Heat" heat reclaimer is a must if you really want to warm up your area!


Skip the Magic Heat and get an efficient stove that doesn't need to rob the stack for heat.


----------



## Old burner (Dec 31, 2017)

begreen said:


> Hmm, I think more critical is going to be where the secondary air channel entrance is. On the VC part it appears to be on the opposite side as the Dovre. I'd look at an exploded parts diagram for the CDW stove to check.


0n my Dutch west  there is a cat that sits on top of that


----------



## Old burner (Dec 31, 2017)

I think there must be an bypass for starting ur fire till it teaches 500 degrees then you switch to that secondary air close damper the air will rise threw your new part witch I believe should have a catalytic on top


----------



## Tylervt (Nov 18, 2022)

fespo said:


> Ok I found this tonight, same picture
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/app/4746451846.html
> 
> ...


WOOD STOVE  DOVE 300E​








						WOOD STOVE  DOVE 300E very good  | eBay
					

DOVE WOOD STOVE 300E.in very good condition. Top measures 27 1/2 by 12 3/4 inches and is 24 3/4 tall. Has surface rust from storage but this a real stove. Glass in front doors; Very heavy, 2 good men cannot; carry. No firebrick. heavy steel plate. 6 inch vent on top could be moved to the back...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## begreen (Nov 18, 2022)

Tylervt said:


> WOOD STOVE  DOVE 300E​https://www.ebay.com/itm/204156170692



LOL, some people's opinion of 'very good' is <ahem> a wee bit exaggerated. This was a serious heater in its day, but the poor stove is suffering from neglect. It's rusted, missing major parts, some of which are no longer made. That's quite a stretch from your find at $100.


----------



## Tylervt (Nov 18, 2022)

begreen said:


> LOL, some people's opinion of 'very good' is <ahem> a wee bit exaggerated. This was a serious heater in its day, but the poor stove is suffering from neglect. It's rusted, missing major parts, some of which are no longer made. That's quite a stretch from your find at $100.


Yes, I agree. I messaged the seller and stated I have the exact same stove..Didn't mention the $100 paid years ago. He never responded.


----------

